# [SOLVED] Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard



## mrada911

Hi

I recently acquired a computer with a IPIBL-LB motherboard and due to the fact that I am a performance freak I am wondering if there is any way to overclock the CPU.

The BIOS is locked down and I have found no OC settings, I have tried programs such as setfsb but are unable to continue as I am unable to find my PLL number.

Any help would be great 

Mrada911

My Motherboard
HP Support document - HP Support Center 

My PC (different Case)
HP Support document - HP Support Center


*note== I updated the BIOS to the latest version in recent attempts to try and upgrade

*note 2== I have also installed a new Case, CPU cooler and Fan if that makes any difference.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

OEM Bios are commonly limited/restricted to prevent OC'ing as they're components are usually lower quality.


----------



## Panther063

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

Your only chance, and it is very slim, is to go to the Asus site and see if they have a BIOS for that board that allows some settings to be changed.
Warning that because there may be slight differences made to the OEM board for HP, the BIOS may not work and could brick the board.

Please see also this site regarding finding and setting the PLL: CPUCooL


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

While a Bios update that will be compatible with an OEM version Mobo is possible it's not likely.
OEM Mobo/Bios are made for the retailer to the retailers specs.



Panther063 said:


> differences made to the OEM board for HP, the BIOS may not work and could brick the board.


----------



## mrada911

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

Okay thanks.
I went to the website a couple of days ago and updated it to the latest bios and found no change in settings.I managed to find the PLL number of my system but when I change the setting over a couple of MHZ the system freezes and I have to reset it.

Any thoughts?
thanks
mrada911


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

yes what Tyree said in post 2.

Your system is an oem system and not meant for overclocking and it will have low quality parts especially the important ones needed in overclocking like the cooler and psu. Don't bother trying you will only damage it.


----------



## mrada911

*Re: Overclock CPU with IPIBL-LB (Benicia) Motherboard*

okay thanks greenbrucelee, after the advice you all have given me I have decided to not overclock. Thanks for the help anyway.

Mrada911


----------



## Krillos

Although solved I thought some members may be interested to know that it IS possible to overclock this Mobo

It is called a BSEL mod and involves connecting two pins on the chip so not for the faint hearted, still some will think it worthwhile

here is more detail

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/pc-m...clock-on-a-hp-asus-ipibllb-benicia--26651214/


----------



## greenbrucelee

yeah thats old school and can have disastrous results. This was how we overclocked before overclocking became a thing 20 odd years ago. 9 times at of 10 you damaged the mobo.


----------

